# Has anyone seen these before



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Was looking around and saw these . Was wondering if anyone has heard anything about them . Would work for what I would use it for , Canals , Backwater etc . Santa must have missed it on the list so I might just have to place and order myself .  

http://www.mokai.com/products.htm


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

sure looks cool but for 3000 i'd have to buy a boat lol


----------

